# Loi Krathong Chiang Mai



## trphoto

I am going to be traveling to Chiang Mai for Loi Krathong. It seems that there are two separate celebrations. The official date is Sunday Nov 17 however, I hear that there is another celebration at the university at the end of the month with a balloon release. Has anyone experienced the two celebrations? I do not know if I can stay in Chiang Mai long enough to celebrate both. Which one is the best to attend and shoot photos. It seems that things seem to change year to year in how its celebrated.

Thanks !
Tim


----------



## thaicanuck

Yes, it is confusing. Here is an excerpt from my latest blog entry.

"Loi Krathong is celebrated throughout Thailand, whereas Yi Ping is a purely northern holiday. But the launching of khom lois (which is the center piece of Yi Peng) has slowly been merged into many other festivals including some Loi Krathong celebrations. In these festivals, “lanterns” are floated on water or sent into the air in the form of small, hot-air balloons.

The tourist version of the Yi Peng Lanna will occur on November 23 at Thudongkhasathan Lanna – the site of the annual festival. For more information, you can visit their yeepenglanna website. A week earlier, the local version will occur! There will be many events happening throughout the week so anyone planning on visiting the area at that time should confirm the various event dates before they arrive."

I have never been to either but have read mixed reviews of both. Apparently, it can be total craziness at the first one because of the number of people that attend. Many say that the events in and around the city during that week are just as interesting and more relaxing.


----------



## trphoto

Thank you .. I think I am going to arrive around the 12th and enjoy a few weeks in Chiang Mai.


----------

